# Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot launched



## socrates (Oct 14, 2011)

The next milestone in Ubuntu’s roadmap has been achieved. Version 11.10, codenamed Oneiric Ocelot was launched last evening, with a bunch of additions and changes being made in the new build. Ubuntu 11.10 runs the Linux kernel 3.0 - this is one of the big changes that have been made in the new release. Gnome, although not installed by default, has been upgraded to 3.0 from 2.32 that was carried in the Ubuntu 11.04 release.  Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot launched


----------



## Piyush (Oct 15, 2011)

I installed Beta version
now how to get the required updates and upgrades to make it the official build?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 15, 2011)

Downloading 

@Piyush, Go to Update Manager and you'll see a button for Upgrade.

Or do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for terminal.

Or you can download CD, and upgrade from it. (Most Recommended). For many network update fails and creates lot of problems later. This method is more safe.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 15, 2011)

Hurray! 

The last version was crap IMO, i hope this one is good.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 15, 2011)

This one is good and solves many hardware compatibility and stability issues with newer laptops.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 15, 2011)

i hope the pink screen problem is gone. 2 out of 3 times my pc gets stuck in a pink screen upon boot. really annoying.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, thinking of shifting to Fedora or Arch. Used Ubuntu for many years. 

Actually Unity is good, I liked it but now it's kinda getting boring.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2011)

Installed Ocelot.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2011)

Tried Fedora 15 didn't liked it don't know why..!!

Back to Ubuntu 11.10


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2011)

it was fast
BTW now working on Ocelot is fine
all bugs removed off beta
The only thing that bugging me is that natty was a bit faster than this one (booting,logging in and shutting down time)


----------



## Neo (Oct 16, 2011)

this is a lot better than previous version.
I liked it very much
but I like the ui of gnome 3.2


----------



## hellknight (Oct 16, 2011)

Installed the new version.. I liked the new 'lens'. But, still, Unity is no match to GNOME-Shell when it comes to ease of use.. Also, @krishnandu.sarkar.. make the move man, join the Arch Club


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 17, 2011)

i forgot its ubuntu time :/

cheers!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

@hellknight Yeah I will


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 17, 2011)

iam new to ubuntu, i like to try ubuntu 11.10  along windows 7, but no idea how to getting started, i have 64 bit machine when i try to download 64-bit version Setup begins with following name *"ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64"* but i have Intel machine. that amd64 setup compatible with Intel based machines.

Any video available in installing ubuntu along windows 7 please provide the link.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 17, 2011)

Installed Ubuntu 11.10. But I am disappointed by Unity.

I mean, Unity is great. But not for me. Gnome 2.x is what I like. Sadly, Gnome 3.x is being more like Unity and I hate that too. 

I like seeing my all open application list in task-bar, not somewhere hidden. I just want to switch to another applications using ALT+TAB, not by checking all the applications in the dock and figuring out which one is open.

In Unity, if I have 2 terminals open, and if I minimized both, they goes to single dock icon. And clicking on the dock, BOTH becomes maximized (visible). That sucks! 

I really wish Ubuntu to stay what it used to be. It might becoming useful to others, but its becoming useless for me. 

I liked Arch when I had time to download and configure everything. Now, I don't have time to download separate packages and "configure". But it seems, now that's the thing I need to do if I want to continue using Linux. Worth a try I guess. 

EDIT: Missed to mention, my keyboard volume control keys no longer works in Ubuntu 11.10. It does show that volume is increasing or decreasing, but Banshee/Rhythmbox keeps playing it in same volume.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> iam new to ubuntu, i like to try ubuntu 11.10  along windows 7, but no idea how to getting started, i have 64 bit machine when i try to download 64-bit version Setup begins with following name *"ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64"* but i have Intel machine. that amd64 setup compatible with Intel based machines.
> 
> Any video available in installing ubuntu along windows 7 please provide the link.



Yes, that setup is compatible with Intel machines, or in more easier way, amd64 = 64bit, be it AMD or Intel, doesn't matter.

So go ahed and download


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ Thanks krishnandu.sarkar any idea to install Ubuntu along windows 7


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> iam new to ubuntu, i like to try ubuntu 11.10  along windows 7, but no idea how to getting started, i have 64 bit machine when i try to download 64-bit version Setup begins with following name *"ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64"* but i have Intel machine. that amd64 setup compatible with Intel based machines.
> 
> Any video available in installing ubuntu along windows 7 please provide the link.


All 64-bit Intel consumer processors are amd64 processors. AMD invented the currently dominant 64-bit architecture - amd64. amd64 is also known as x86_64.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 17, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> ^^ Thanks krishnandu.sarkar any idea to install Ubuntu along windows 7



This link might be helpful - You can download Ubuntu and run it alongside your current Windows system


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> ^^ Thanks krishnandu.sarkar any idea to install Ubuntu along windows 7



Yup just create a free space of 10 or 20GB (as you wish), and begin booting from Live CD, and you'll get option of installing Ubuntu beside Windows, everything will be automatically configured, don't worry final graph will be shown to you before installing.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ Thanks for reply, i have 4 partitions in my HDD.
C: 97.6GB
D: 292GB
E: 292GB
F: 247GB

First i want to install windows 7 in C:/ drive and then i want to install ubuntu in c:/ i know ubuntu not use NTFS partitions to install os.

my question is ubuntu will divide partition from c:/ drive or any other drive D:, E:/, or F:/  
i have data in all drives expect C:, so i don't like  ubuntu divide  partitions from other drives.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2011)

Shall I install Gnome 3 ? My taskbar is AWN.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> ^^ Thanks for reply, i have 4 partitions in my HDD.
> C: 97.6GB
> D: 292GB
> E: 292GB
> ...



Ok see, you have two ways...

Install Windows 7 and then and run Wubi from Windows 7. This way Ubuntu will get installed inside C:/ (or other drive if you choose so). But this method is not recommended. If you want to use Ubuntu in long term, it'll be a daunting task and a lot of hassle you have to face later on.

In a short line, Wubi is a program, which is already provided in Ubuntu CD, which helps us to install Ubuntu inside Windows for those who don't have space and want to try Ubuntu.

This one is easy process, but as I said before, it'll be hassle if you decide to use Ubuntu for Long term.

Another way is, shrink any of the drive and make out some free space of 20 or 30GB. Then boot from Live CD and install it.

I hope I'm clear.



Faun said:


> Shall I install Gnome 3 ? My taskbar is AWN.



If you are on 11.10, you can. It won't break Unity UI as it used to do in 11.04. So the thing you are actually looking for is gnome-shell. Just type sudo apt-get install gnome-shell from terminal.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks krishnandu.sarkar

i shrink my 100GB partition to 30GB, not formatted after that i try to install ubuntu i choose install along windows 7 option it starts installing automatically without asking  me to choose the drive.
but anyway i installed successfully ubuntu installed in which drive, 30GB shrink partition not showing in ubuntu.

Note: i posting this one in ubuntu.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

You shrinked your partition to 30GB or made out 30GB by shrinking it to 70GB??

Well, in that case you mean the 70GB partition is not showing up??

And BTW Enjoy your Ubuntu


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 17, 2011)

shrink 30gb from 100gb.
just now downloaded google chrome .deb package, i try to install using software center but i got error how to install .deb package in ubuntu 11.10

shrink 30gb from 100gb.
just now downloaded google chrome .deb package, i try to install using software center but i got error how to install .deb package in ubuntu 11.10


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

Bookmark this : Ubuntu:Oneiric -

How to install .deb packages : Ubuntu:Oneiric -

So can you see the 70GB Partition now??

You won't be able to see the 30GB partition itself, as Ubuntu is installed in that partition.

You can use File System(Only Linux) or Partition Manager(Linux and other Partitions) to see the structure.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 17, 2011)

@ krishnandu.sarkar , i followed the instruction provided in that page but i got error. see the screen shot

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-WtzZ4g0wJB4/TpxE8NgKY9I/AAAAAAAAAOw/zvniFj9uAbk/s736/Screenshot%252520at%2525202011-10-18%25252002%25253A01%25253A44.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, see the error "no such file or directory". First you need to go to the directory where the file is kept.

I guess it's under Download, if you have downloaded using Firefox.

So first do cd ~/Downloads

The present directory you are in, is in your home directory(which is denoted as ~). The full path is /home/your_user_name.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 17, 2011)

i downloaded the file to desktop.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, then cd ~/Desktop

Otherwise just double click the file and it should go well, you'd be asked for password.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ i copied file to Downloads folder and tried the command got error

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-UOAHNbwBsOo/TpxKD7mDtoI/AAAAAAAAAO8/DtubuZBB538/s770/Screenshot%252520at%2525202011-10-17%25252020%25253A50%25253A40.png

when i double click the file i got the following error.
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Jc6FAKwLxw0/TpxKDt_ePcI/AAAAAAAAAO4/zar9JOPaOUE/s1218/Screenshot%252520at%2525202011-10-17%25252020%25253A58%25253A28.png

is that installer corrupted?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

May be, try downloading it again.

Download it from Google Chrome for Windows - Terms and Conditions Agreement


----------



## hellknight (Oct 18, 2011)

There was some problem with the Google Chrome & Ubuntu 11.10 as reported by Muktware website.. IMO, you should stick to Chromium.. It is same as Google Chrome minus the PDF capability & the icon..


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

i completely new to Ubuntu, not hard to use this os, but i don't know what is the best software to use.
i need the following softwares.
1. Screen capture software (Video and Picture) after screen capturing i want edit that movie
2. Movie editing software (Transitions, Effect, Title Animation, Watermark) are need 
3. i not like the default music player any other music player available with equalizer.
4. Video player any other better than VLC
5. Video Converter 

and i have intel DH67BL motherboard how can i update my driver for ubuntu 11.10.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2011)

No need to update drivers.

BTW did you even read the link I gave you?? Various applications for all purpose and how to install them is given there.

Bookmark it : Ubuntu:Oneiric -

Still, few applications as you listed...

1. *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Oneiric#Screencasts_and_Desktop_Recording
2. *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Oneiric#Video_Applications
3. *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Oneiric#Music_Players
4. *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Oneiric#Multimedia_Players
5. *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Oneiric#Audio_.2F_Video_conversion


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the link.

and one more thing, how i customize the  animation when minimize, maximize or closing the window.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

you need to install "compiz fusion" and graphics drivers for that.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

^^where can i download graphics driver for intel DH67BL motherboard


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess you were trying to install NVIDIA Drivers. Isn't it??

No need to download drivers for your motherboard.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

oh my god, unity tool bar and the menu are suddenly disappeared, how can i bring back them.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2011)

Reboot..!! BTW what are you trying to do??


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

i installed compiz fusion and tried to change the settings.

what is the shortcut to restart in ubuntu


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you have NVIDIA Drivers installed??


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

no not have any GPU


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, then why were you trying to install NVIDIA Drivers??

BTW May be that's the reason Compiz failed. Don't know whether Compiz works with Onboard GPU. Wait for others to confirm.


----------



## ico (Oct 18, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well, then why were you trying to install NVIDIA Drivers??


It wasn't him, I think. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/open-source/147643-how-install-run-file-ubuntu.html


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

iam not try to install any GPU driver, just changed the settings in compiz , just hangs few seconds and everything disappeared. i don't know to get back them

i think problem may be due to compiz


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 18, 2011)

Ohh sorry..!! Thanks ico 

@OP I don't think Onboard GP supports all the features in Compiz, so may be because of Compiz it crashed. Keep them to default with minimal modifications if needed.

BTW is it working fine after restarting??


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

oh ok i try to reinstall ubuntu, before that how can i hide devices showing in unity without using compiz tool


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 18, 2011)

I installed ubuntu alongside with Win7.When i am in ubuntu i see the file system which created ubuntu and other OS(like - 50 GB Filesystem,65 GB Filesystem etc). So can u plz Tell me how can i change these directory through the terminal? Means i want to use other OS's partitions through terminal.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

first of all type 

sudo fdisk -l | grep NTFS

at terminal, it'll ask for pass.
then paste the output here.


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok i run the above command and this is the screenshot...


----------



## nims11 (Oct 18, 2011)

you need to mount your other partitions to access them.
eg. if you want to mount /dev/sda5 (which is an NTFS partition), the following will mount it to the */mnt* directory.

```
sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
```
now the contents of /dev/sda5 can be seen in */mnt*
unmount it by *sudo umount /dev/sda5*


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2011)

cd /media/<tab>


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

thats one way to do it, by my way, the partitions will always be availabe and you wont have to manually mount the every time

do this :

sudo mkdir /media/mount1
sudo mkdir /media/mount2

sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/mount1
sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda6 /media/mount2

after doing this, run this :

gedit /etc/fstab

and paste everything here. use spoiler tags like this, coz its gonna be big


Spoiler



put the file contents here


----------



## Neo (Oct 18, 2011)

OMG!!!
Ubuntu is so complicated...


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2011)

^^cool satori bro.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

*>>Here<<* is the solution to install Google chrome in Ubuntu 11.10

Read Post No.06


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 18, 2011)

you can install chrome?
i thought it was just chromium frame.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 18, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> you can install chrome?
> i thought it was just chromium frame.



i want to save file in PDF so i installed google chrome instead of chromium.


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

@nims11
It does not worked.

@doomgiver
I try this...
View attachment 5426

One thing i clarify that i can accesses these partition from x-window(gui) system but i want to accesses (files,folders) it from terminal.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 19, 2011)

unmount /dev/sda6 by *sudo umount /dev/sda6* and then try that command again if you want it to be mounted at other location. 
for that last command, there is a space between gedit and /etc/fstab.

I think doomgiver's method is better, so i won't inquire what you did wrong with my method.


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2011)

doom2010 said:


> One thing i clarify that i can accesses these partition from x-window(gui) system but i want to accesses (files,folders) it from terminal.


Do this:


Faun said:


> cd /media/<tab>





royal.tarun said:


> OMG!!!
> Ubuntu is so complicated...


OMFG!!!1 do you see, doom2010 is asking about command line?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 19, 2011)

1. sudo umount /dev/sda6
2. sudo umount /dev/sda5

then do the commands i gave earlier.



anandharaja said:


> i want to save file in PDF so i installed google chrome instead of chromium.



i dont get you....

also, try opera, its easier to install than chrome.


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

@nims11
When i run the mount command the partition has disappeared from the
x-window system after umount it has appeared.
If i access the partition after starting the computer and then run the command it give a message that "mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened...."
I think when i access the partition from gui it automatically mount the partition.

Thanks for noticing my mistake.

@doomgiver


Spoiler



# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
# for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
# devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
# / was on /dev/sda9 during installation
UUID=23939553-ecb8-41c9-a5c4-b01399de9516 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation
UUID=59481c9c-9847-42b5-9548-1d671baa5833 none            swap    sw              0       0



@ico
Yes, i want to do it from terminal.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 19, 2011)

add these two lines to the end of the file, and open the file with sudo gedit /etc/fstab

/dev/sda5 /media/mount1 ntfs-3g defaults,auto 0 0
/dev/sda6 /media/mount2 ntfs-3g defaults,auto 0 0

copy this very carefully.
there is a single space between each block.

also,your system used uuid names for mounted disks, i dont know how to use them so i've used this methood.
it *should* work, but in case it doesnt, remove the lines you added.


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well i do it,copy & paste then save it.
I opened it in gedit from terminal as u said.Its same output...


----------



## nims11 (Oct 19, 2011)

post the output of
*cat /etc/mtab*


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 19, 2011)

doom2010 said:


> Well i do it,copy & paste then save it.
> I opened it in gedit from terminal as u said.Its same output...



1. open file using *sudo gedit /etc/fstab*
2. paste the 2 lines of code in the end (the ones ending with 0 0 )
3. save the file and close it
4. open again without sudo(in a new terminal) and paste the contents here


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 19, 2011)

@nims11
View attachment 5433


@doomgiver


Spoiler



# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
# for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
# devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
# / was on /dev/sda9 during installation
UUID=23939553-ecb8-41c9-a5c4-b01399de9516 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
# swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation
UUID=59481c9c-9847-42b5-9548-1d671baa5833 none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/sda5 /media/mount1 ntfs-3g defaults,auto 0 0
/dev/sda6 /media/mount2 ntfs-3g defaults,auto 0 0


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 20, 2011)

*sudo blkid*

then see the long number (UUID) of /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6 and copy and replace them exactly in the fstab file in the respective places.

make sure that there are no "" in the file.

How To Use UUID To Mount Partitions / Volumes Under Ubuntu Linux
^^ take help from here.


----------



## Neo (Oct 20, 2011)

i have installed it using Wubi cuz i was facing a problem which said "no root file system is defined" during installation, i have been a windows user so dunt know any thing about file system.
help me install it.
thanx


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 20, 2011)

prime rule : never use wubi.
its not the same as the real thing.... you face problems, and we cant solve most of them.


----------



## nims11 (Oct 21, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> i have installed it using Wubi cuz i was facing a problem which said "no root file system is defined" during installation, i have been a windows user so dunt know any thing about file system.
> help me install it.
> thanx



select manual partitioning after entering the ubuntu installation. create an ext4 partition and set '/' as mount point. also make a swap partition of double your RAM.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't find unity as obtrusive. No compulsion to install Gnome 3. Might be because my primary taskbar is AWN.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 21, 2011)

Yumi/Unetbootin are better than Wubi

BTW my Gnome 3 interface looks gibberish
time to do  fresh install of gfx driver


----------



## Neo (Oct 21, 2011)

i'hv successfylly installed ubuntu but facing a problem
i'm not able to open any of the drives other than in which i installed Ubuntu.
I mounted them as /home and /boot .
and ubuntu is installed in "/".
Did i do a mistake?


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2011)

download ntfs-config


----------



## nims11 (Oct 21, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> *I mounted them as /home and /boot.*



elaborate please..


----------



## Neo (Oct 22, 2011)

Faun said:


> download ntfs-config


what after that/?



nims11 said:


> elaborate please..



During the installation it asked for mount point point for the other 2 driver.
So i did mount them as "/home" and other one "/boot"


----------



## nims11 (Oct 22, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> During the installation it asked for mount point point for the other 2 driver.
> So i did mount them as "/home" and other one "/boot"



well, the only necessary mount point to be set is that of '/'. anyways, when you are accessing /home and /boot, you are accessing those drives.


----------



## Neo (Oct 22, 2011)

i got it all right......
So now ...how to install .tar.bz2 and other such files?


----------



## nims11 (Oct 22, 2011)

royal.tarun said:


> i got it all right......
> So now ...how to install .tar.bz2 and other such files?



extract it with
*tar jxf filename.tar.bz2*
or
*tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz*
*cd* to the extracted directory, and then read the *README and the INSTALL* files. You may also use the ubuntu repo to install softwares, which is much easier.


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2011)

doom2010 said:


> @nims11
> When i run the mount command the partition has disappeared from the
> x-window system after umount it has appeared.
> If i access the partition after starting the computer and then run the command it give a message that "mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened...."
> ...


Just do what Faun said.

cd /media/<partitionmountpoint>

or use Tab complete.

Don't forget to mount those first by simply opening through Nautilus if you don't automount.



royal.tarun said:


> i have installed it using Wubi cuz i was facing a problem which said "no root file system is defined" during installation, i have been a windows user so dunt know any thing about file system.
> help me install it.
> thanx



Since you have installed using Wubi...to access the drive where you have installed, all you need to do is open Nautilus (File Manager) and enter */host* in the address bar.



royal.tarun said:


> i got it all right......
> So now ...how to install .tar.bz2 and other such files?


I will only advise you to install .deb files. Easy stuff.


----------



## Neo (Oct 22, 2011)

is there a way to hard reset Ubuntu?
I mean to make it as it was run for the first time.


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 23, 2011)

ico said:


> Just do what Faun said.
> 
> cd /media/<partitionmountpoint>
> 
> ...



I don't understand partitionmountpoint or Tab complete.What do i write in the place of partitionmountpoint?


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2011)

doom2010 said:


> I don't understand partitionmountpoint or Tab complete.What do i write in the place of partitionmountpoint?



All your drives will be mounted under /media/ folder.

e.g. /media/drive1

so if you type this in terminal



> cd /media/



and then press TAB key then it will list all folders under /media/

TAB works as a shortcut if you know few letters of the folder, you can instantly expand the full name using TAB key

Suppose I have  a folder name "video" inside /media/

I will type this in terminal



> cd /media/vi



and then press TAB key, which will automatically complete it to (provided the vi is unique in the /media/ folder i.e. there are not more than one folder whose names start with "vi")



> cd /media/video





royal.tarun said:


> what after that/?


Windows NTFS Partitions Read/write support made easy in Ubuntu Feisty*|*Ubuntu Geek

use google for quick resolution.


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> All your drives will be mounted under /media/ folder.
> 
> e.g. /media/drive1
> 
> ...




YES........Now I can access it...
You guys are really helpful.Thanks a ton... all of you.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 15, 2011)

hey guys after installing Ubuntu 11.10 the GPU temp. when idle is as high as55C and goes upto 60C when i start doing simple task
while in windows the same temp is 45C idle and on light load goes upto 52C
guys can you help me out with this dilemma
i had actually installed the graphics drivers from extra driver section !!
can this be the cause of concern !!


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 16, 2011)

jerrin, it happens. use the conservative mode of the cpu.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 16, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> jerrin, it happens. use the conservative mode of the cpu.



and how to do that....
if ur taking about the cool'n'quiet feature its already turned ON
and its not the CPU that's taking the toll but the GPU so can someone please help as i like ubuntu a lot ....


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 18, 2011)

cant be done with gpu, except turn off desktop compositing.

add the cpu monitor to the bars by right click and add a widget. then right click and select the power mode.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

Any idea why my HP dm1z crashes with this OS? Nothing (shortcuts like ctrl+backspace, prt sc+ REISUB, ctrl+alt+del) works. Crashes are random. Sometimes while a video is playing, otherwise simply while browsing. The system just hangs and the caps lock led blinks. Only a hard reset works.

I installed the third party video drivers from the restricted driver popup on desktop. But it fails to install the post release updates.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

Install Catalyst.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

Is it in the repo?


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/kkOcz.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2011)

^Erm... doesn't the same thing popup on the desktop after a fresh install? That is what I have said in my post. I did install additional drivers from there, but the post release update driver does not install. There were two options. The first one installed properly but te second one did not.


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought they updated.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

No one has any solutions? I think I am done with this distro.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2011)

You will be moving on to which distro ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2011)

Linux Mint 12 'Lisa'. Hope that one does not crash my netbook. LM12 RC released a few days ago. Waiting for final release. If I don't like their Gnome 3 + MGSE version (which makes it easier for Gnome 2 users to use 3), I will install the KDE version.


----------

